
Show HN: An interactive, in-editor keyboard shortcuts tutorial for Sublime Text - jaip
https://sublimetutor.com
======
zzleeper
Looks _REALLY_ cool. By the way, if you have an index or a way to know how far
do you go, that would be useful (to get an idea of how much do I know already,
etc.)

~~~
jaip
Thanks. You can have a look at the tutorial contents in this file:
[https://github.com/jaipandya/SublimeTutor/blob/master/tutori...](https://github.com/jaipandya/SublimeTutor/blob/master/tutorial/contents.md)
which is also accessbile once you install the plugin.

